# Where to buy glass for a DIY Vivarium



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

The subject says it all. I am "looking" into building my own tank and I was wondering where is a good place to buy aquarium glass. Is it really expensive? I am planning on a corner fixture 70 cm for both back sides 25 cm for each side panel and the front panel 64 cm. Dont know the heights yet...but will this be expensive?

thanks
brb


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

I've built a custom tank, and repaired a few. From my experience, when our project is done, it ends up costing about the same as a store bought tank. But then again, I tend to splurge on the small stuff(adhesives, tools trim, etc.) so maybee it is just me. The thing I like about building and or customizing tanks, is that you choose you're own dimensions. For instance, when is the last time you seen a 3ft. tall tank for sale? We've been finding really cool pieces of driftwood lately, and I'm starting to think about just making custom tanks to fit the wood in, rather than try to figure out what pre-made tank they would fit into.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You know *both* of you guys could benefit from having *YOUR LOCATION* on your profile.

One could get recommendations on glass places in your area.

The other could listen to me beg for good driftwood.

Get with the program guys... at least give a clue where you live. I have "Maine" on mine. No one is going to track me down on that little clue. 

Building your own tank: Many glass places will cut the glass for you . The trick is knowing what you want.

Advantages: You can make front opening tanks *much* easier than you can than working with a premade aquarium. 

Disadvantage: A lot more work. Normally worth it though.

I've done a few tanks of my own and I'm planning a few more.

s


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree! Its not like someone will track you down.




Scott said:


> You know *both* of you guys could benefit from having *YOUR LOCATION* on your profile.
> 
> One could get recommendations on glass places in your area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Not to mention it helps you to 'hook-up' with breeders in your vicinity which could result in getting the frogs you want. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Sorry, not rying to hide or anything. Our pc got sick and had to go to the hospital, so we are using the G-freind's old pc. She thought we should both have a forum name so she is dancing geckos, and I am dancing frogs. As far as wood, try taking a trip down a river, thats where we find our stuff.


----------



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

Didnt know that not putting a location will not get me an answer :lol: I fixed it...so lets get back to my *real* problem with trying to find a common location to buy glass for an aquarium...Lowes or LFS or somewhere else?

brb


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It would solve the problem - if you lived near me.

It might solve the problem - if Homer knows of a place. Homer is in Indiana.

Or Adam Butt. Or others.

None would have a clue they could help you - wo/ knowing where you're at.

Big chains are not the place to go with this problem. Smaller glass shops are.

s


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

glass prices can vary tremendously...even in a close proximity. Your best bet would be to call around and ask for prices. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I would check local specialty glass stores if you're looking to go bigger than standard aquariums. Lowes and Home Depot and other genral hardware stores will not have glass that is thick enough for a large viv. Most glass stores do windows and automobile windshields, so check around to places like that.

Know how you feel, though. I myself have this dream of building a 48" x 48" x 48" viv.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Arklier, I was thinking something like that for Phyllomedusa bicolor, but not that deep. Can you imagine planting a 4' deep tank? Crazy. I was thinking 48" x 48" and 24" deep.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

If I were you I wouldn't count out home depot or lowe's. They are very cheap, but of course if they don't have the thickness you need, it would be a waste of money. They do the cutting for free though, and that is great.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

the one by me wont cut thicker then 1/8th! The people are just being lazy.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Find a new one then. They're the "pros", they should be able to do most any thickness.

Also - if they're saying the won't do more than 1/8th, that could mean they're just doing it by hand (which you could do). Most places have machines that do the cutting/grinding for them.

s


Ryan said:


> the one by me wont cut thicker then 1/8th! The people are just being lazy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

I've found the same thing. Only the small shops will have glass thick enough. You also have to be careful when you do purchase, because a lot of places will just give you window glass(which is something a little over a 1/16th, if I remember right) when you ask for 1/8th inch thick.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Thats what homedepot had at my local one. The sold 1/16 thick instead and called it 1/8.


----------

